# Anyone tried Winpro joint and hio



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello
So now Asher has pulled his shoulder. X-ray showed possible ligament injury but it's not definitive. I dont want to give him the Rimadyl so I'm looking for alternatives. There is not much info on this WinPro but what is has been positive. I went ahead and ordered it. Any other supplements to try? I have a list of individual diy ingredients surfed from the internet like turmeric and boswellia, which I will probably try as well, but I was more comfortable with an actual supplement for dogs.
Thank you so much


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A supplement won't relieve his pain,which is what the Rimadyl is for.


----------

